# IWL3945 and WPA_Supplicant issues <Solved>

## Caprica

Hi, I cant Associate with my home-network, but can connect to the wireless at Wintec (where i study) fine, the home-network has a hidden-ssid, mac address filtering and WPA wheres as the Wintec is completely open. So i have checked and my mac is deffinatley in the allowed list. I did use wpa_passphrase <ssidname> <wpakey> .[/code]Any help will be appreciated. 

/etc/conf.d/net

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 30" 
```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant

```
# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

network={

   ssid="blanked"

   scan_ssid=1

   proto=WPA

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP TKIP

   #psk="blanked"

   psk=blanked

   priority=2

}

network={

   ssid="Wintec"

   key_mgmt=NONE

   priority=2

}

```

edit

forgot to mention that whenever the wlan0 interface starts i get this

```
 Stopping wlan0

 Bringing down wlan0

 Shutting down wlan0 ...

 Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...

 Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

 Starting wlan0

 Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

 ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

 [ ok] th param 4 value 0x0 -

 Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...

 Backgrounding ...

```

Last edited by Caprica on Sat Sep 06, 2008 8:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Please post the results of iwconfig and ifconfig -a.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Caprica

sure

iwconfig

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

ifconfig -a

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1B:FC:22:67:39  

          inet addr:10.1.1.5  Bcast:10.255.255.255  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:289192 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:178502 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:400564240 (382.0 Mb)  TX bytes:13824740 (13.1 Mb)

          Interrupt:251 Base address:0xa000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:1 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:87 (87.0 b)  TX bytes:87 (87.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1B:77:09:5B:2F  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wmaster0_ Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1B-77-09-5B-2F-60-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

----------

## defenderBG

 *Caprica wrote:*   

>  ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

 

What drivers are you using (and what is your wireless card). Look at dmesg for interesting output.

----------

## Caprica

The card is an Intel 3945ABG, using the iwl3945 drivers included in gentoo-sources, 2.6.25-r7, will post a copy of dmesg when i get home

----------

## pappy_mcfae

The error:

```
ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported 
```

is nothing. I get it from the b43 module all the time, and my wireless works great. Maybe one day, wpa_supplicant can be coded to not hork up that error. 

Until then, just for troubleshooting purposes, temporarily turn off WPA encryption at your AP, and run unencrypted. If you get wireless functionality, then there's a problem with wpa_supplicant's configuration, or how it's invoked in your /etc/conf.d/net file. If not, then there's a driver issue...or maybe hardware (not likely, but it is always a possibility).

Hmm. I bet I could figure out how to get rid of that error. I think I'll work on that for tomorrow's project...er I mean later today.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Caprica

So its working perfectly well with no WPA key, but I need the key, there wasnt one on the router before i moved in and someone was download a bout 5gb a day of out 20gb a month limit

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Now that you know have connectivity, the next thing to do is work on getting wpa_supplicant up and running. Post your /etc/conf.d/net file and /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Caprica

both /etc/conf.d/net and /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf are in my first post

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 :Embarassed:  Uh. my bad.  :Embarassed: 

As far as I can see, you seem to be missing some important stuff. This may or may not help, but try patterning your /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf after mine below:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

update_config=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

   ssid="pappynet"

   psk="****"

   proto=WPA

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=TKIP

}
```

If that doesn't work, edit your /etc/conf.d/net file so only the wireless starts. See what happens at that point.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Caprica

No such luck with either of those suggestions, also uninstalled ifplugd just in case that was being problematic

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Please post /var/log/dmesg.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Caprica

right solved, the router is using wpa2, which means proto needed to be changed from proto=WPA to proto=WPA2, at least its now working, thanks for the help anyway

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Always glad to be of service!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

